# Restoring a Fishing Trawler????



## jimmy62alan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to the forum and have not got my bearing as yet but I'll try and sort this ont in time lol.
I want to buy a decomissioned fishing trawler in the future to restore into a live aboard and training vessel for local Nautical groups to use.
I have not got a endles pit of funds so it will be done on a gradual bases.
I live in the Dinnington/Sheffield S25 Area, I have been involved in producing recycled fuel for personal use. I have got a mobile processing unit to produse and process waste oils into substitute fuels for diesel fuel for running engines and heating fuels as well so the running cost will be cut down very drastically.
I've not been involved in larger boats of my own, both I have been involved in the shot blasting, spraypainting and welding of other peoples. I want to do as much work as I can by myself, but I'm only human after all lol.
When a boat is secured in the future can anyone guide me in the right direction to find out the costs of mooring a 50ft+ fishing trawler in or around the Grimsby docks or surrounding areas, I don't mind travelling. This will be a private boat and not a commercial vessel so I would welcome details as regards to all the rules and regulations on keeping said future boat in the Grimsby/Cleethorpes locations.
sorry for waffling on.
Regards ALAN


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Restoring a fishing trawler*

jimmy62alan, I have sent you a PM. I MAY have what you are looking for. Let me know.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Restoring a fishing trawler*

Just to enlarge slightly, the boat is 65Ft and built in Buckie in 1947. A conversion to live aboard was started two years ago but was stopped when the owner decided to do other things and my nephew bought her. He was getting everything gathered together to complete that task and had just commenced the work when he was unfortunately and most unexpectedly found dead at his home. The family have nominated me to try and dispose of her asap. Disposal rather than financial gain is the order of the day so the selling price will be very reasonable. Also, she is in need of much tlc. Try to locate my Pm and I will await your response.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Restoring a fishing trawler*

Ok Alan, thanks. we are in touch.


----------

